# A Sad Goodbye :(



## liss77 (Feb 9, 2011)

We have had a pretty hard week here 

Holly's previous owners called last week & asked if they could have her back. Apparently their son & his dog had moved out & they were missing Holly (they call her Missy) terribly & didn't want to get a new puppy.

So after many tears & tantrums (on the part of my daughters) we agreed to send her home & she left us last night. I had no real argument not to give her back, other than she hadn't had the best diet & they didn't spend enough time with her & WE LOVED HER :foxes15: . We didn't pay anything for her either. They have promised that they will feed her properly & she will be an indoor dog from now on & that we can go & visit her whenever we like so I pray that they keep up with that.

Why did we ever say "Just call if you want her back"???? We meant in the next couple of weeks, not 4 1/2 months down the track when we were attached to her and had invested so much time training her :foxes15:

So not a good day today. Bella & Yogi seem lost & cross at me, they won't even give me cuddles, I think they are very upset too. Sometimes it is soooo hard to do the right thing.....


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh that is sad,i hope they do look after her now,terrible for you as well


----------



## Hopie'sMummy (Mar 20, 2011)

Oh no! How sad. You are such a good, selfless person. I couldn't have done it, kudos to you though, for doing such a good thing.


----------



## garyquate (Apr 6, 2011)

Really do feel for you!!  x


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

oh im so sorry for you  thats awful...


----------



## iluvchis (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm so sorry you're going through this. I'm not sure I would have been able to give her back after having her for 41/2 months. I hope you all feel better soon.


----------



## Tyson's Mum (Dec 26, 2010)

You really are a selfless person, I have only had Tyson 3 1/2 months and I don't think I could bring my self to give him up however good the reason. I am so sorry you are having to go thorough this, I hope it all works out and that she is properly looked after this time. (((hugs)))


----------



## chiboyz1 (Aug 11, 2009)

sorry to hear that your baby is gone :-( i would have gone ahead and made and enemy by keeping the dog - you are absolutely right when you said a few weeks is fine to call and get the dog back, but months later? no way. the people who gave her to you are being very selfish and not thinking of the attachment your kids had for the dog.


----------



## aimeewhat (Apr 7, 2011)

i would be heart broken. i'm so sorry! 

selfishly, i would've kept her, but what a big thing to do of you! that wouldd be hard!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

:sad5: That is so terrible  I am so sorry hon! I know this must have been such a hard choice after all those months  I get attached way too easy and I would have had a hard time in your situation! Sorry little Holly is gone though, hope she's happy wherever she is.


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Oh wow. I also don't think I could give her back. A few weeks or even a month or if I knew it was a good situation, then maybe. But after that long....no way. I'm so so sorry.  (((Hugs)))


----------



## felix93 (Apr 2, 2009)

I am sorry you have to go through this. must bery very heart breaking. 

I went through kind of the same situation 2 years ago, with cats, not Chis. The owner advertised she couldn't afford to feed the 2 cats (one was pregnant and the other one is the daughter or the previous litter, and she has 4 cats in total). She came to my house and vetted me and my animals and my family members (human also met in her house too). But after she left the cats, within 20 mins, she started to text me, call me non stop. I'd never felt so disturbed. I have to go through police as I did pay for the cats and she put the advert up for weeks before I even asked for them. I have to go through months and months of hazzles and I didn't even know if I made the right decision NOT to give the cats back. And it was only a day I have had the 2 cats. 

My point is, now you knew how you feel, you could always call her for a chat, tell her exactly how you feel, how much time you spent to train the dog up and feed her properly as well as how everybody react since then. But I guess if you could still go and visit, may be that helps to ease the pain a bit? 

Just my 2 pennies opinion really. We cannot simply just take things back even the others have said we could have them back.


----------



## MyLittleCici (Oct 14, 2010)

Aww your such a good person, I can't imagine how hard that would have been for you. As we all know here it only takes a day to fall in love with a chi and for you to have tht lil one for like 4 months. I hope they treat her as good as you did! atleast you can visit her often , let us know how she's getting on when you visit her xx


----------



## widogmom (Mar 23, 2011)

They were so totally out of line I can't even begin to speak on it. I only hope your heart (and your doggers' hearts) heal quickly; you know that you did your best for her while she was with you. Honestly, you are a stronger person than I ever could be. Peace to your and yours.


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

I aquired Louie as 'free to a good home' and for the first month I was terrified they were going to ask for him back. If they ever do then the answer will be 'no' as he is my dog.


I think its pretty awful of them to ask for her back, especially since you had her for so long and she settled in and you bonded with her. I think they have been really selfish and care more about themselves than the dog 

Fairplay for you giving her back, it can't have been easy  I hope they stick to their word and feed her better and allow you to visit xx


----------



## liss77 (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks for all your lovely replies.

No it wasn't an easy thing to do, but I know they genuinely loved her & that they had only really given her up because they had been looking after their sons dog & didn't have the time she needed. I felt as sorry for them as I did for myself in a way...... They had always kept in touch to see how she was going so I guess I should have known this was a possibility. 

We have already had an e-mail to report that she is doing well & they have been walking her & even found an off leash park nearby to take her to so that makes me feel better. They also had adopted a cat recently & so Holly has company now too as she loves cats. I really do think they are going to look after her or I would NEVER have agreed to give her back. We are definitely going to make sure to visit her too as often as we can.

My one ray of sunshine at the moment is that I have my 2 other babies to comfort me & my kids are pretty resilient as they have lost pets in the past. We had to put my Cairn terrier down a couple of years ago as he had started to lose his mind with old age & became agressive & we also lost our beloved Ragdoll cat last year to kidney disease, still it is harder to have to give one away.


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

Wow, you are too kind. How noble of you to honor your "agreement"--but how selfish of those people to ask for her back. Very sad.


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

I would have said no. If they could give her away to start with, they hadn't bonded with her. Too much time had passed, and I feel sorry for little Holly and the adjustments she's having to go through.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I am so sorry you had to go through this. No way would I have let her go back to that situation and especially after you had her that long.


----------



## lilly+rosey (Apr 6, 2011)

The same thing happened to me too! The people i babysit for gave us their cavachon because he was wild, not constrained and only 5 months old. What do you expect from a 5 month old puppy that they got from a local pet store? Well couple of months and we got him fixed, on good food, and constrained and when they saw this, they wanted him back so we gave them instructions on how to do each command and everything angle them take him. It was so hard because i felt.like they completely used me to do all the dirty work. Then, apparently he started getting naughty again because they weren't doing anything right, and the gave him to the humane society!!!!! I was so upset. I can only imagine how you feel. Hope it gets a little easier...


----------



## liss77 (Feb 9, 2011)

> It was so hard because i felt.like they completely used me to do all the dirty work. Then, apparently he started getting naughty again because they weren't doing anything right, and the gave him to the humane society!!!!!


OMG that is terrible! How could they do that to you & the poor dog? It must have been so confused! :foxes15:

We made sure they agreed that if they changed their mind again Holly will be coming home to us and I will be checking constantly to make sure she is ok & doesn't get handed off to anybody. I don't really care if they think I am a pest, I want them to do right by her.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Wow you are so much stronger and nicer than i am!
I would have told them to forget it after all that time.

Hopefully they will do right by the wee soul now.
So sorry for you and your family. x


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

I just wanted to say I'm so sorry for what you and your family going through right now and I really hope you get paid back in some way for the very kind deed you have done. I really hope your heart heals soon x


----------

